# iCool



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2015)

Finally broke down and got an iPhone. These things rock. The dark side is not bad after all. Built in slo mo way too cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome to the 21st century. 

Not sure what I'd do without mine. My 5 kicked the bucket recently after letting someone replace the broken screen... so I had to bite the bullet and buy a 6. Miss my 5 though.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats on the new phone... I love mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> Not sure what I'd do without mine. My 5 kicked the bucket recently after letting someone replace the broken screen... so I had to bite the bullet and buy a 6. Miss my 5 though.



I miss my 4s. I skipped the 5 and went to the six... The damn thing is too big, and I didn't even get the big one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 10, 2015)

DKMD said:


> he damn thing is too big, and I didn't even get the big one.


Right!? I'm so used to my 5, I am all the time putting 's' instead of 'a'. And I can't reach the top of the screen with my thumb easily. But.. the one thing I do like that my 5 didn't have is the thumb print unlock. I have to keep a password on my phone because it's got my work email and vpn on it, but it's so much easier now that I can just push the home button

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a Samsung Galaxy which I'm not happy with. When it dies I will probably get the iphone too. Don't really care about the gee-whiz stuff, but want something more durable, and My Samsung is not...


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2015)

And here's his first selfie...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 10, 2015)

I've considered going to an iPhone but two of the applications I have to use are much better on the Android platform. Right now I think that's the one thing keeping from a fruit phone. Plus I like my HTC with the all metal chassis. I couldn't count how many times it's been dropped.


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a Motorola MAXX from my work which is fine by me since I don't have to pay for it. My wife on the other hand just upgraded from a 4s to a 6 and so far she loves it. The first thing I did with it was wrap it in a otterbox. I figured with the size difference it would be just enough to make it a little awkward at first and I wanted her to be prepared for the first few drops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2015)

What I already like about this is how intuitive it is. Anything I want to I been able to figure out almost right away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What I already like about this is how intuitive it is. Anything I want to I been able to figure out almost right away.


Didja get the wiki app?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2015)

TimR said:


> Didja get the wiki app?


No but I'm looking for a middle finger icon.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 10, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I miss my 4s. I skipped the 5 and went to the six... The damn thing is too big, and I didn't even get the big one.



I'm trying to hang on to my 4S as long as I can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 10, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy which I'm not happy with. When it dies I will probably get the iphone too. Don't really care about the gee-whiz stuff, but want something more durable, and My Samsung is not...


I love mine... started with an S2, had a Note for a long while, then recently an S5. Mine have been much more durable than my wife's various iphones. I like the ability to pop and replace batteries, and the flexibility of androids, though I recognize the value of the apples. Mainly I don't want to be like the fashion chasing and increasingly feminine bone docs and leprechauns around here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a samsung galaxy s5 wrapped in an otter box, love it, very easy to figure out.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 10, 2015)

I think you made a good decision. I think I told you before - I used to make fun of the Apple snobs. Then I realized how easy and trouble free the IOS platform is. No regrets whatsoever.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2015)

I find the Samsung touch screen very touchy and fussy. I carry it in my jeans at work and it is always butt-dialing or resetting itself to some weird setting. Volume on it is weak too. Maybe I got a lemon...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thrainson (Mar 10, 2015)

Been with Apple for 4 years now... I used to be an Android fan but was surprised at how stable IOS is... My Moto DroidX2 used to crash every day! iPhones rock!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2015)

I can see what doc means about this i6 being big, but the 6Plus was a tank so I just got the 6. My favorite phone was my bag phone I think ir only weighed 23 pounds lol. I liked my Motorola star trek flip phone too but all those phones were worthless really - the only thing you could do with them was talk!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 11, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I find the Samsung touch screen very touchy and fussy. I carry it in my jeans at work and it is always butt-dialing or resetting itself to some weird setting. Volume on it is weak too. Maybe I got a lemon...


I see what you did there!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 11, 2015)

I got an iphone as soon as they came out and had the original then the 3G. I switched to android after that and have had galaxy s2, htc one, galaxy note 3, and now galaxy note 4. I really like the note phones. Being able to pull out the built in stylus and jot something down that I need to remember real quick is amazing. I am finally getting used to the humongous phone now too.

I think for the galaxy s6, they are changing from the cheapy plastic feel to a full metal body. I have never liked the plastic feel of the galaxy series but looks like they are getting with the times now.

There are pluses and minuses to both platforms. The note 4 just has more pluses for me.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy which I'm not happy with. When it dies I will probably get the iphone too. Don't really care about the gee-whiz stuff, but want something more durable, and My Samsung is not...


I used the Galaxy for a long time. Finally got
The iPhone and love it way better


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh no. He will be online all the time now.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess I got started in computers way too early. I've always had problems with Apple computers, Macs, iPhones - they never work the way I think they should. I do not find them intuitive at all. I'm very comfortable with my S5. I've not had the issues with it that others have mentioned. It's very stable, plenty loud (even for artillery ears like mine), I carry it in my back pocket and haven't ever reset things or dialed someone and it never crashes on me.

In my opinion, just good phones (and tablets) that work fine.

I personally never want an iPhone but if it works for you then it's the phone for you. I'm not the person to crusade against someone else's choice in stuff like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No but I'm looking for a middle finger icon.



Duck stew? 
I love duck stew!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> Mainly I don't want to be like the fashion chasing and increasingly feminine bone docs and leprechauns around here.



Leprechauns are always in fashion. And since we have so many haters, bone docs are among leprechauns best allies in the struggle for survival on this cruel, unforgiving planet. 

P.S. Hey grammar boy you needed a hyphen between _fashion _and _chasing_.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Oh no. He will be online all the time now.



No because I'm too busy texting. The very reason I held off getting one of these for so many years.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't be surfin the Lady Gaga sites!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ha!! Candy!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

You lost me Rip what are the candy sites? 

Have another question. When I'm on my phone I can't figure out how to get to the alerts page. The drop-down shows but can't get to the page itself. How I do dat?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 11, 2015)

Lady Gaga Bahaha. Lady Gaga changes to candy


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

What about the alert page thing - anyone know?


----------



## thrainson (Mar 11, 2015)

Swipe your finger from the very top down


----------



## thrainson (Mar 11, 2015)

You meant the notification page right? With alarms ect...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

I tried that it didn't work. Sometimes when I sign in I have 20 to 40 alerts and need to see them in the page because I can't read them all. Having to to scroll down to see them all on such a small screen is a royal pita.


----------



## thrainson (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry I thought you meant on the phone it's self...


 

Click the show all at the bottom left of that screen, or goto my account then alerts.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

I


thrainson said:


> You meant the notification page right? With alarms ect...



I'm not on my phone (dunno how to do a screen shot on it yet anyway) but using my PC here's what I mean - tapping the alert notification icon (the flag) once drops them down in a scrollable list:


 


Tapping the flag again while the drop-down is down takes you to a dedicated page showing all alerts and this is what I want to be able to see on my phone:


 

Is this possible?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

It won't let me scroll down to the bottom of the list to even see the Show All link - it stops just above that at the last alert.


----------



## thrainson (Mar 11, 2015)

Click your profile pic at the top that will bring this page up...


 

Then click alerts... Right hand column third down. That brings up all your alerts like this:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

I so dumb dumb.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2015)

Candy was changed from the word p.o.r.n.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 11, 2015)

Push your power button and home button at the same time to do a screen shot .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 11, 2015)

And if you click the lock button a little faster, it'll lock your phone and you'll cuss... Then unlock it and try again. 

Also, if you haven't figured it out, you can swipe up from the center at the bottom and access several features like flashlight, alarm, camera, Bluetooth, etc. you can also do this without unlocking your phone, if you just need the flashlight or a pic real quick. 

And, it's good practice to close out apps every now and then. Just hit the home button twice and it'll show all that are running, swipe them up to close them out.

And if it ever freezes up, you can hold the home and power button until it shuts off and it'll reboot it.


----------



## Molokai (Mar 11, 2015)

i never tried Iphone but i think they are overrated and way too expensive. I am currently satisfied with samsung galaxy and will switch to either HTC one m8/9 or galaxy s5/6 very soon.
Believe it or not, all new phones are designed to last two years and off you go to sign a new two year contract.....
Android is very good but too much of bs software pre installed which we dont use at all. There are always mods but very difficult to install them. Cyanogen etc.
If i had the money i would buy nexus 6 smart phone....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

Tom it's hard to know whether something is overrated until you try it, and even then it's subjective. For me, owning a Rolls Royce is overrated. But then, I never drove one maybe if I test drive one I will buy one.  



Molokai said:


> If i had the money i would buy nexus 6 smart phone....



If I had the money I would buy apple. The company not just the phone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2015)

You can ask these questions in the bugs, problems and other issues forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## EricJS (Mar 11, 2015)

I have no preference; I currently have a Galaxy & before that I carried Iphones. Apple may have started the ball rolling, but both companies have been copying and improving off of each other's ideas ever since.

Kevin, glad to see you got sucked in. Let us know if you find a moisture meter app for that thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 11, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Candy was changed from the word p.o.r.n.


And, apparently, he went in and changed it to include P-R-O-N and a few variations... and from candy to smut. Ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

I know I need a case because I'm really rough on phones and cameras. This otterbox looks pretty good - for those that use a case do you like yours and what kind do you have?


----------



## Molokai (Mar 12, 2015)

any case is better than no case at all......
no case can survive Molokai knife test.... just my thought of the day, or two.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 12, 2015)

I had an otterbox on my 5. The defender series. I'm getting a lifeproof for my 6


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 12, 2015)

Molokai said:


> any case is better than no case at all......
> no case can survive Molokai knife test.... just my thought of the day, or two.



just like this heh?

Knife Test

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

Just imagine all the batteries that ride in the cargo holds of commercial airlines. Ain't ever getting me on one again for that reason alone not to mention how crappy the maintenance is on them. 

JR I'll check out the Lifeproof ones to.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm getting a lifeproof for my 6



So-so reviews on amazon - why do you like it better than Otter which has near 5 star reviews?


----------



## thrainson (Mar 12, 2015)

Waterproof, shock proof, and dust proof... Plus if you buy through Verizon you get a 1 year replacement warranty on your phone. The down side is that it's harder to use earphones and chargers... Plus there's a loss of touch sensitivity. Ps I have both cases... :-)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> So-so reviews on amazon - why do you like it better than Otter which has near 5 star reviews?


Because I have 2 toddlers and a 5 year old... and I am in the shop all the time. Even though I had an otter box on my 5, and with the caps closed on the headphone jack and charging port, I had to clean the charging port about once a week to get it to charge because of all the sawdust. And that's from being in my pocket. 

The life proof is water proof and supposed to be a lot more impact resistant than the otter box. I will say that I dropped my 5 about 20' on to a concrete floor and the otter box kept it from breaking. My power button started acting up, so I took it out of the case and the first time I dropped it, the screen shattered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

thrainson said:


> Waterproof, shock proof, and dust proof... Plus if you buy through Verizon you get a 1 year replacement warranty on your phone. The down side is that it's harder to use earphones and chargers... Plus there's a loss of touch sensitivity. Ps I have both cases... :-)



I bought from ATT got the better ddeal there and better service where I live. 

So you like the LP better than Otter? Do you have an i6? 

I read a few reviews of the LP for the i6 - it seems that most of the users that gave it 3 stars and below liked the LP better but they say the case for the i6 is not up to what they got for previous cases for i5 and below. Read this review by Zach Rich. Does it sound accurate? I realize reviews are subjective.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 12, 2015)

FWIW, I plan to get the 'Nuud' series when it comes out. Looks like it's not yet available for the 6 on amazon.

http://www.lifeproof.com/shop/us_en/iphone-6-cases/iphone-6-case-nuud/?color=Black+/+Black


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> FWIW, I plan to get the 'Nuud' series when it comes out. Looks like it's not yet available for the 6 on amazon.
> 
> http://www.lifeproof.com/shop/us_en/iphone-6-cases/iphone-6-case-nuud/?color=Black+/+Black



Looks like it is . . 

http://www.amazon.com/LifeProof-iPhone-Case-Nuud-Series/dp/B00NCJ4FSO


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nope you're right says it's not.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks like Otterbox bought Lifeport after the i5 and that's why the i6 case has so many dissatisfied users. I'm going to do a lot more research.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

JR i'm at china mart ... I just tested an otter defender and although it makes the thing much bigger it worked flawlesly afa the touch sensitivty so i bought it. It was only $35 be4 tax. Another review after a day or 3 using it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> JR i'm at china mart ... I just tested an otter defender and although it makes the thing much bigger it worked flawlesly afa the touch sensitivty so i bought it. It was only $35 be4 tax. Another review after a day or 3 using it.



I've been using the Otterbox Defenders on all my phones for years. I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on it. The largest drop mine has ever taken was about 30 feet off a roof.


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2015)

I had the Otterbox defender on my i5, and it's a helluva good case for folks like me who do drop them occasionally, but with the size of my i6 (std) I didn't want to be increased so much. I went with an Otterbox Commuter. It's much thinner, does offer some protection, but without the bulk. It's a good fitting solution, and I've dropped my phone dozens of times and survived.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 12, 2015)

after some searching i have found one case for you @Kevin .
just look for wood iphone case Texas.... 
there is always a possibility to be made out of FBE.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Just imagine all the batteries that ride in the cargo holds of commercial airlines. Ain't ever getting me on one again for that reason alone not to mention how crappy the maintenance is on them.



They won't let you in the cabin?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> JR i'm at china mart ... I just tested an otter defender and although it makes the thing much bigger it worked flawlesly afa the touch sensitivty so i bought it. It was only $35 be4 tax. Another review after a day or 3 using it.


They're definitely a good case, just wish they kept the dust out better. 

I had the real tree cover for mine, actually had a hard time finding it when I sat it down beside me while turkey hunting last spring. 

Oh, and you can tag on mobile...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

Brink said:


> They won't let you in the cabin?


I have to ride with the monkeys in the belly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2015)

Stoopid smelly monkeys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2015)

" hey, there's two monkeys in that cage"
" yeah, one looks like a leprechaun"

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## thrainson (Mar 12, 2015)

The difference in the two cases is really how much "stuff" you are expecting to expose your phone too... The otter box is a really good case, but it will allow dust and water in between the phone and the case. If that is not a concern of yours then no need to spend the extra for the life proof case...

I do have the iPhone 6 and have both the otter box Defender and life proof Fre and like both cases... What I was saying b4 is that if you buy your life proof through verizon lifeproof will also give you a year replacement warranty... 


 

$50 service charge make sure you register within 14 days.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin - I have used the Otter Box Defender on my 4 and my 5. I don't have a 6. It has been repeatedly covered with saw dust and wood chips, dropped, glued, Glue removed, spilled on... I even left it out in the rain for 2and a half hours during hurricane Sandy. I didn't have external speaker volume for 2 weeks but it survived. It does make the phone a bit bulkier but for me easier to handle. When I use it out of the case its too small and slippery. 

To help with your alerts problem turn the phone sideways to landscape mode. You will then see two different links for alerts and inbox. You can pinch to zoom and go from there. Use the style WBv2 and the header doesnt expand as you zoom in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2015)

I have used the otterbox on 2 phones. I seem to drop it alot at work when I bend over to tie down loads on my truck, it falls out of my shirt pocket. I have been standing on the bed of my truck and it has fallen and hit the ground many times, never had an issue with the phone or any damage. It is not waterproof, don't drop it in a flooded basement! Ask me how I know this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

I still can't believe all the stuff these phones can do with apps. You can buy an app that come with a little stand, and it sets your phone upright, and the attachment that comes with it paints a infrared keyboard on whatever surface your phone is on, and the keyboard works (motion).

Speaking of infrared, you can by an attachment to transforms your phone into an infrared camera. My SIL rattled off all sorts of stuff. How did I get by without this?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Got an ap for this?

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin -Use the style WBv2 and the header doesnt expand as you zoom in.



Awe....you just ruined the surprise.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Molokai said:


> after some searching i have found one case for you @Kevin .
> just look for wood iphone case Texas....
> there is always a possibility to be made out of FBE.....
> 
> ...




I actually bought my wife one. It was bamboo. I think it lasted a month before it started cracking everywhere....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 13, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I actually bought my wife one. It was bamboo. I think it lasted a month before it started cracking everywhere....


Needs to be made from stabilized wood... ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 13, 2015)

I've got an otter on my 6. Seems like good protection against impact, but it does get dust under the screen after a while. It also prevents docking with my wife's little radio in the kitchen... Not a big deal, but it used to be a convienient place for me to charge my phone.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

@DKMD maybe you just need s longer dock. 


Haha, that's kind of funny

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2015)

I may get a Lifeport when they come out and have been out long enough to see the reviews. That's probably at least 3 to 6 months after it's released before I'd consider it so this one wouldn't be a waste. If I have this one for only 6 months it works out to a little more that $7 a month for drop protection. Pretty cheap.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 13, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @DKMD maybe you just need s longer dock.
> 
> 
> Haha, that's kind of funny



I wish it was that easy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I may get a Lifeport when they come out and have been out long enough to see the reviews. That's probably at least 3 to 6 months after it's released before I'd consider it so this one wouldn't be a waste. If I have this one for only 6 months it works out to a little more that $7 a month for drop protection. Pretty cheap.


Make sure you get AppleCare if you haven't already. Maybe couple years back they added in accidental damage coverage. But it's nice having that extra year of warranty, and if you need to call for help, you'll have that support as well.

I used to supervise a team who took support calls for iPhones... From that perspective, I whole heartedly recommend it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 13, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Got an ap for this?
> 
> .View attachment 73650



Are those instant grits?
No self respecting southern man would use instant grits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

It is....


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 13, 2015)

I may be a little late to the party about the cases, but I'll chime in. I've had iPhones for years, starting with the 3 series. I've always had a Otterbox due to my line of work. I have dropped my phone repeatedly, stepped on it, kicked it, had it tumble down stairs etc and never has my iPhone been damaged. When you take it out of the case, the iPhone looks like the day it was purchased. Since I was diagnosed with Parkinson's, I drop my phone even more. It's hard to hold a phone and have your hand go into tremors and not drop it.
My current Otterbox that is on my iPhone 5 looks like it has been through world war 3. Again, I've dropped it down 2 flights of stairs, stepped on it, dropped it in the roadway, kicked it, tossed it (dropped it and tried to catch it but ended up batting it across the room) and the phone is still unscathed. Considering the luck that I have had with Otterboxes, I don't plan on switching to a different brand of case any time soon and as long as Otterbox makes a case for my phone, I will have my phone in an Otterbox.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 13, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> Not sure what I'd do without mine. My 5 kicked the bucket recently after letting someone replace the broken screen... so I had to bite the bullet and buy a 6. Miss my 5 though.




Strange, mine died after the same event. Got lucky and Apple replaced it. Do love it even though I am a PCI guy.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 13, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Make sure you get AppleCare if you haven't already. Maybe couple years back they added in accidental damage coverage. But it's nice having that extra year of warranty, and if you need to call for help, you'll have that support as well.
> 
> I used to supervise a team who took support calls for iPhones... From that perspective, I whole heartedly recommend it.




 
It gets you several screen replacements for less than the cost of 1 without it. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2015)

Brink said:


> ... No self respecting southern man would use instant grits.



That's not entirely true; we will eat instant grits over oatmeal any day ... it's the dark secret of the Southern man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't need the insurance ... my son-in-law repairs these and the screens don't cost very much at all. Nothing on these phones cost very much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 15, 2015)

First off take it from me that those cases aren't waterproof!! I learned that first hand when I went for a splash fly fishing! spent $100 on the otter box armor when it came out. went for a drink and came out wasting the $100 and dropping another $150 on a new phone. I have a video somewhere of me cooking the phone on an open fire. It is funny but not suited for all audiences.. funny thing it didn't work for 3 days and a mile from home I got a text. I got home just in time to get the pics I took before it gave in and died

couple cool things you may not know! If you aren't using bluetooth turn it off.. It smokes your battery and it resets itself with every update!!! you can create a music channel off an artist in your music folder! Access your music library from anywhere, download or stream the song. I think thats called iTunes match????!  If you set up photo stream the moment you connect to wifi it dumps the photos you recently took, onto your computer. I am assuming it works the same way with windows.. The speaker volume button will also take a pic instead of hitting the screen! hahahah Ask SIRI how much could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood if you keep asking her stupid questions she will give you a smart remark! I did as her once for the cubic feet of a 55 gallon drum and she was spot on! 

welcome to the dark side. a lot of people hate apple, I like it because it simplifies and organizes things for dummies like me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

I had to look up what siri is. It sounds interesting possibly, but seems more like a novelty than anything else. It's also hard to find a decent description/review of it too at least it was for me.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 15, 2015)

It's basically voice control for your phone. You can have her text people for you, play songs, google stuff, check the weather, etc. I don't use it since about the only time I talk on the phone is in the car, and both vehicle have bluetooth built in.


----------



## Brink (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't bother with Siri, it has difficulty with funny accents.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

